# il pense aux... puis les



## vlaparakob_italiurad

Ciao a tutti!
Eccomi di nuovo con un dubbio. Nella frase seguente (commento alla parabola dei vignaioli omicidi):
"Comme il s’agit ici de futurs vignerons responsables de la vigne, il [l'evangelista Luca] pense peut-être particulièrement aux responsables de l’Eglise, les apôtres, *puis les *pasteurs des communautés."

come si traduce "puis les"? Nel senso, dipende ancora da "il pense"?
"egli pensa [...] ai responsabili [...], gli apostoli, *e poi ai* pastori[...]"
oppure si deve intendere così:
""egli pensa forse in particolare ai responsabili della chiesa, [sott. "che sono"] gli apostoli e poi i pastori delle comunità".

Grazie!

B.


----------



## Stiannu

Tenderei a essere d'accordo con la prima tua proposta: "pensa forse particolarmente ai responsabili della Chiesa, gli apostoli, poi i pastori delle comunità".
E' vero che sembra esserci un po' di ambiguità (chi scrive potrebbe effettivamente sottintendere "che sono", ma non ne possiamo essere sicuri), ma credo che ci sia tanto in francese quanto nella corrispondente traduzione letterale in italiano.
Forse però ti conviene aspettare l'opinione di un madrelingua.


----------



## matoupaschat

Dopo averci ripensato su, sono dello stesso parere di Stiannu : se traduci parola per parola, è sempre giusto . Sia in francese che in italiano, spetterà decidere a chi legge .
Ciao .


----------



## vlaparakob_italiurad

Grazie ad entrambi!
Quindi "poi ai pastori"? 
Ciao!


----------



## Stiannu

Ribadisco: io lascerei iper-letterale, "poi i pastori", proprio per NON risolvere l'ambiguità che è anche dell'originale francese. 
Se opti per "poi *a*i pastori", vuol dire che hai scelto l'interpretazione per cui "i pastori" dipende direttamente da "pensa". E' possibile, ma non sicurissimo.


----------



## vlaparakob_italiurad

Ah, ok, ho capito.
Però vuol dire allora che non eri completamente d'accordo con la mia prima proposta, che diceva "e poi ai pastori"... 
Il problema è proprio capire cosa significa e come vada reso "puis les pasteurs"... 
Non posso lasciarlo galleggiare nell'indifferenza...


----------



## matoupaschat

Con parola per parola, intendevo "les apôtres, *puis les *pasteurs" ==> "gli apostoli, poi i pastori", esattamente come dice Stiannu, per non levare il dubbio .

PS Tutto corre troppo veloce ...


vlaparakob_italiurad said:


> Il problema è proprio capire cosa significa e come vada reso "puis les pasteurs"...
> Non posso lasciarlo galleggiare nell'indifferenza...


Ma dai ! Se all'autore è scappata questa ambiguità, non è colpa tua ! Lascia stare, devi  solo tradurre e nessuno potrebbe sostenere seriamente che la traduzione non fosse esatta !


----------



## vlaparakob_italiurad

Ok, recepito!
Grazie.


----------



## Stiannu

(hai ragione Vlaparakob, sono stato impreciso! Sì, prefisco "poi i pastori" e non "poi ai pastori". Comunque ora ci siamo capiti  )


----------

